# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  ...heute Abend um 8

## Willi Wacker

...also Heute am 9.10.09 bei uns in der Nähe
*Live Concert - Inga Rumpf*
http://www.ingarumpf.de/flash/

das ich dabei Bier trinke sach ich mal nich
sonst dreht Monta wieder am Rad  ::

----------


## schiene

> ...also Heute am 9.10.09 bei uns in der Nähe
> *Live Concert - Inga Rumpf*
> http://www.ingarumpf.de/flash/
> 
> das ich dabei Bier trinke sach ich mal nich
> sonst dreht Monta wieder am Rad


na dann,viel Spaß auf dem Konzert  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bin schon wieder da, war nicht das Erhoffte 
aber trotz dem sehr gut.
Inga wie eh und je..... sie is in meinem Alter   ::  
sehr ruhig und persönlich in kleinem Kreis
hab noch ein Fotto, kommt morgen

----------


## Willi Wacker

...also Inga Rumpf, mitlerweile schon 63   ::  
eindrucksvoll, ausdrucksstark, carismatisch, beeindruckend
wer kennt sie nicht aus Bands wie City Preachers, Frumpy oder Atlantis
und mir einer sagenhaften Stimme

----------


## schiene

mit 63 schaut sie aber noch ganz gut aus  ::

----------


## Mr Mo

wow...ich hab die das letzte mal 198? gesehen als sie
zusammen mit Udo Lindenberg auf Tour war.

das Bild scheint noch älter zu sein

----------


## Willi Wacker

...schönes Fotto,
denke das sind die ersten" City Preachers "
wo Udo Lindenberg, ganz aussen noch Schlagzeug spielte
Udo Lindenberg, Jean-Jacques Kravetz , 
Dagmar Krause, Karl-Heinz Schott und Inga Rumpf

----------

